# Is this cardinal tetra pregnant?



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys..
Do you think this cardinal tetra is pregnant?









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

It is full of eggs or you just fed it alot of worms.


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

I waited out the night.. This morning the belly has reduced but it's still got a fatter belly than others.. Either this is obesity or these are eggs under development.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

another possibility is a tapeworm.


----------

